# strange test results...anyone experience this?



## mama_cc (Sep 25, 2011)

I was diagnosed with hashi's about 10 yrs ago, lupus 1 yr ago and see a very good endo who checks labs every 2-3 months.

The last year I have seen weight gain (6-10 lbs), and more recently very achy muscles ( feels like i have a fever, but I don't) in the afternoon, moodiness, fatigue, overall restlessness, bloaty, and nausea. I just feel "off".

In the last 6 mos I have been on levoxol 137mcg/ cytomel 10mcg. Then this past June I got bumped down to lev 125/cytomel 5 mcg.

Yesterday I saw my endo again and he will be switching me to armour (2 tabs of 60). Dropped the script off yesterday.
TSH= .082 (low)
T3 free= 3.9
T4=1.87 (high)
I have not ever had test results like this in 10 years. Anyone ever had hashi with these type of swings? Not sure if my symptoms are because of these changes...Any input is welcome!

Thanks! mama_cc


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama_cc said:


> I was diagnosed with hashi's about 10 yrs ago, lupus 1 yr ago and see a very good endo who checks labs every 2-3 months.
> 
> The last year I have seen weight gain (6-10 lbs), and more recently very achy muscles ( feels like i have a fever, but I don't) in the afternoon, moodiness, fatigue, overall restlessness, bloaty, and nausea. I just feel "off".
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!

I wonder if you could be kind enough to re-post your lab results with the ranges intact? Different labs use different ranges.

With the Lupus, it is very very important to keep the TSH suppressed as that keeps the Lupus antibodies very quiet.

When we get the ranges, I may be able to tell you more. I am glad your doc ran the FREE T3 but find it odd that your doc ran the Total 4 instead of the FREE T4. That can lend it's self to some confusion.

Now, we need you to talk to us. What kind of swings are you talking about? And what do "you" find strange about your labs?

And to clarify; your doc is starting you off on 120 mgs. of Armour? If this is the case, I don't find that wise. Truly, it would be better to start you off on 30 mgs. (1/2 grain), have you get labs every 8 weeks and titrate accordingly. Since you have been on Cytomel, you might be able to get away w/starting on one grain (60 mg.) but and this is based on experience, if this is not done properly, it won't work out well. You could get over-medicated real easy and that would not be a good thing. One grain of Armour has 9 mcg. of T3. You can do the math. 18 mcgs. of T3 will hit you like a bomb; I think. That has been my observation in others over many years.


----------



## mama_cc (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! Sorry for the confusion- doc did run a t4 free (i forgot to add that). Not so much a numbers person; just go on how i feel.
TSH=0.082 (.450-4.5) June it was .289
T3 free= 3.9 (2.0-4.4) June it was 2.7
T4 free direct 1.87 (.82-1.77) June it was 1.51

Untill this year, my labs were not usually showing a low TSH or high T4 free. I thought that was odd.

I never paid very much attention to tests as long as I felt good! I have been on a pretty steady dose of levoxol/cytomel until this yr. The last two yrs I have been on levoxol 150, cytomel 10 mcg. But at end of 2010, went from 150 to 137. Then in 2011 went to 125. Been on that since March. I was surprised that I would need to bump down that much. I still feel hypo type symptoms though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama_cc said:


> Thanks for your reply! Sorry for the confusion- doc did run a t4 free (i forgot to add that). Not so much a numbers person; just go on how i feel.
> TSH=0.082 (.450-4.5) June it was .289
> T3 free= 3.9 (2.0-4.4) June it was 2.7
> T4 free direct 1.87 (.82-1.77) June it was 1.51
> ...


It is my humble opinion that your FT4 is too high considering the fact that you are taking T3. It is not necessary to have such a high dose of T4 when taking T3.

The Armour will "correct that as there is 38 mcg. of T4 in each grain of Armour and this is the 3 to 1 ratio that has been determined acceptable and where most people feel well.

Than you so much for re-posting. It is much appreciated!

Your doctor could be changing your med based on TSH only. This is not a good thing. Meds should be determined based on the FREES!


----------

